# Incredible Musical Cat Keyboardist



## win231 (May 22, 2022)

Accompanies guitar PERFECTLY.  In B-Flat Minor!


----------



## Trila (May 26, 2022)

OMG...


----------



## dseag2 (May 26, 2022)

You know I am always a sucker for your animal videos, Win.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## timoc (May 27, 2022)

Amazing, Win,  a musical Moggy, simply amazing.


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

OMG, That is awesome!


----------

